# Weston Bait Tanks



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have experiences with Weston Bait Tanks? From what I've gathered online they run anywhere from $250-300 for the tanks and stainless steel agitator.

I found a site that had a special deal where you could get both the tank and etither the AC or DC agitator for $118. (Yes $118) I was on the fence for a week about it, but then noticed today that they were down to low stock, so I assume folks had bought several of them. I ended up going ahead and ordering one, hoping they do still have them in stock @ that price. 

They seem to only make 20 gallon oval models. I've read that their agitators are top notch. Their tanks are insulated (3/16), tinted blue inside, hinges on the lids, etc.....

They look and seem real nice. Just looking to see if anyone on here has feedback on them.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

never used their products.i use a 175 gal stock tank that i have setup in the basement.it consists of a 1/3 hp sump pump 10 stage timer and some pvc piping.filters and oxygenates the water to my satisfaction.can keep aprox. 20 to 30----- 6-8in suckers or 3-4 lbs goldfish with no problems.
total cost was around $200.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

catfishhunter33 said:


> never used their products.i use a 175 gal stock tank that i have setup in the basement.it consists of a 1/3 hp sump pump 10 stage timer and some pvc piping.filters and oxygenates the water to my satisfaction.can keep aprox. 20 to 30----- 6-8in suckers or 3-4 lbs goldfish with no problems.
> total cost was around $200.


I've got a great outfit for home, but this one is for the boat. For the price it was hard to pass up.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

i was wondering if you were planning on using it at home or in the boat or maybe a combined use..i am curious as how it works out for you so post the results after you test it out. seems like a decent price as long as the lids fit tight to keep water from splashing out.


----------

